# Computer ignoring phone



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Historically DH takes pictures with his phone, plugs his phone USB connector to the computer. The computer opens File Explorer, reflects his phone in the Quick Access links on the left side. He views his pictures and then can copy them to his computer.

Since yesterday, the computer does not recognize his phone as a connected device. Nothing has changed in the process or in the hardware (laptop, phone, USB cable.)
His phone charges fine when cabled to the laptop but other than that, the computer doesn't appear to recognize the phone. The laptop has a USB 'plug' for a wireless mouse which is working fine. I took that out and used that USB port to plug in his phone USB cable - nothing. I moved the wireless mouse 'plug' to all the other USB ports - and it works everywhere, so I don't think it's a problem with the ports.

I then plugged my Phone/Cable into his laptop USB port. My phone charges, but the laptop doesn't recognize my phone/cable combination as a device either.

Not sure what to try next and looking for ideas?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

USB devices do that sometimes. When that happens to printers there's little that can be done except to get a new printer. I suspect that your phone electronics has degraded.

My PC has Bluetooth, and I can connect my phone to the PC via Bluetooth. You might try that. If you don't have bluetooth in your PC you can buy an inexpensive Bluetooth stub adapter, like this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232262799434

It's worth a try.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd try rebooting the computer with the phone attached


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Most likely you need to reinstall the driver for your phone. The brief time I had smart phone, it definitely needed a driver to communicate with my desktop.

Alternatively you could set your phone to store photos on removable card, then use a card reader connected to computer. Thats what I do with my camera. Though my computer just sees my camera as a usb storage device if I plug it in directly. Just easier to use card reader though.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Most likely you need to reinstall the driver for your phone. The brief time I had smart phone, it definitely needed a driver to communicate with my desktop.
> 
> Alternatively you could set your phone to store photos on removable card, then use a card reader connected to computer. Thats what I do with my camera. Though my computer just sees my camera as a usb storage device if I plug it in directly. Just easier to use card reader though.


That's true. I'm having drivers becoming inoperative after major Windows updates. Just today I had to reinstall the drivers for my webcam and Bluetooth after the major update. That didn't used to happen, but maybe it's something Windows users will have to get used to.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

go into device manager and look for something on the USB bus that has a yellow triangle. Also check your phone did you disable USB connectivity. My phone will not connect to USB if its locked.


----------

